# Amazon tree boa morphs.



## HEYJAY (Apr 3, 2009)

Iv got a pair of amazon tree boas that im hoping to breed at some point and im just wondering, if one is a halloween phase and the other is a yellow phase what are the offspring likly to be?????

Cheers


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

I may be off the mark but from what im assuming is that the amazon tree boa has a few different colour phases that are all in effect normals.

so geneticly it is a normal to normal pairing so the out come will be all normals

however this does not meen you will get all the same colour babies they could well be different phases.

i hope that makes sense

Lou


----------



## HEYJAY (Apr 3, 2009)

Makes perfect sense man cheers.:2thumb:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

louodge said:


> I may be off the mark but from what im assuming is that the amazon tree boa has a few different colour phases that are all in effect normals.


Actually, normal is the appearance MOST COMMON in the wild population. Not ANY appearance found in the wild population. One color phase is normal, and the rest are not.

I haven't been following the genetics of tree boas, so I can't help the original poster.


----------



## HEYJAY (Apr 3, 2009)

paulh said:


> Actually, normal is the appearance MOST COMMON in the wild population. Not ANY appearance found in the wild population. One color phase is normal, and the rest are not.
> 
> I haven't been following the genetics of tree boas, so I can't help the original poster.



Cheers man..... Anyone else got any ideas?


----------

